# Oh dear God... is anyone else watching Dr. Phil??



## pugnacious (Jul 11, 2012)

Husband of 23 years having an affair with transgendered. guy...or girl. Absolutely pitiful and pathetic. The H. can't choose between the two. This poor woman is going through hell. What are these waywards thinking?!! I know,..I know. the "fog". AUGH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky me (Aug 6, 2012)

The husband was a SICK person. I feel bad for the wife.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't seen the program, but the media do not take affairs at all seriously.

I think any betrayed spouse here would understand when I say that being betrayed by my wife and mother of our 2 children after 22 years of marriage has caused more pain than the worst physical pain I have ever felt. 4 months after DD and it continues unabated.

The emotional pain is bordering on unbearable; yet they treat wayward spouses as almost victims.

Meh.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The problem with the media is that they both make money off of reporting affairs, and they themselves have them often.

So they are the last group that will ever try to say bad things about affairs.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh dear God...Dr. Phil

.....nuff said!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you absolutely certain that they weren't on * Jerry Springer* last week?


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

pugnacious said:


> Husband of 23 years having an affair with transgendered. guy...or girl. Absolutely pitiful and pathetic. The H. can't choose between the two. This poor woman is going through hell. What are these waywards thinking?!! I know,..I know. the "fog". AUGH!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have had someone go through this. Normal guy too, the last person you'd expect to be doing all of this.


----------



## ElsalGaston (Aug 17, 2012)

I think any betrayed spouse here would understand


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

only difference between springer and butthead phil is the hitting,both are idiots


----------

